# What grass is this?!



## Cory0550 (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm trying to identify a grass that is starting to emerge in random spots in my lawn. It's lighter and grows faster than the KBG/TTTF. It's not a sedge but having issue finding what it is. Any help please?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

This definitely would get attention in the weed ID section, but I have no clue what it is.


----------



## rkorsen (Apr 21, 2019)

Looks like orchard grass


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

100% orchard grass. Flat/folded stalk and visible ligule.


----------

